
Martin Shkreli’s bid for early release from prison rejected - rmason
https://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/nation/2020/05/16/martin-shkrelis-bid-early-release-prison-rejected/111788820/
======
rmason
So the 'Pharma Bro' is going to create a COVID-19 vaccine if he's released
from jail? The guy's experience is in the financial end of the pharma business
not in the lab.

